# PCC - no Police verification done



## sadie_ (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi All, I'd appreciate your guidance in my case.

I've seen many threads with guidance to PCC where either the Passport has been issued a while ago so the police verification needs to be redone or that the address on the passport is not the same as the current one.

However, in my case, I had applied for Passport re-issue from the Pune Passport office(a year and a half ago) under Tatkal so my passport was issued and dispatched in about 7 days and my police verification was never done (normally passport is given only post-verification (PVR) except in case of tatkal applications). I was told that the PVR would be done post-issue. 

I've seen the online portal for PCC, however it shows PSKs in only a select few cities. But PCC is also required to be done from only the passport office my residence is in the jurisdiction of.

What is the procedure when applying at the Passport Office (not a PSK)? *Should I submit copies of my Personal Particulars (PP) form again* at the Passport Office or would they have retained my copies from 1.5 years ago and will send to the police department in my area? 

Is there a way I can find out if my police verification was ever done / or what its status is? (they never pick the inquiry phone at the passport office)

How many days does it normally take to the PCC? (In my case, that is.) 

I have not been allocated a CO yet, I've just recently submitted my application. But I thought that if I get my PCC done now, I'll get it faster the second time (to get a later initial-entry-date) when I actually get a CO allocated (because there is no police verification and I've heard that it might take upto 1.5 months in such cases), what do you think?

Again, I'd appreciate your reply....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just go to the passport office, there is a customer relation desk at every pp office, ask them, if they say it is clear you do not have to worry about anything, if not fill the form (there is a PCC form along with PP forms), carry all documents required and fill the form, submit it and it will be done in no time.

If your police verification is clear they take one day to stamp the pp, if not they return your pp, give an acknowledgment receipt. once the verification is clear (the online status will reflect the status), just go there again with the receipt and get it stamped.


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Sadie,

Even I had got my passport in Tatkal and Police verification was not done at the time of issuing passport. I applied for PCC via PSK. They told me it might take anytime between 1 week to 2 months. I got it in 15 days finally. Here is what i did.

1. Applied for PCC online and took an appointment (in ur case u will need to got to RPO)
2. Submitted the documents at PSK. I was told a will get a SMS once police verification. my online status was "Documents sent for Police verification.
3. After 2 days went to local Police station. A Havaldar told me they have pending cases for over 4 weeks and they will come to my place and verify in a months time. I told him it was urgent but he did not budge.
4. After 2 days I again went to Police station on a Saturday morning. This time I met an Inspector and explained him that I need to get it done urgently. He took down my file no. and said will get my file from Commissioners office
5. Same afternoon he called me and asked to come to Police station for verification. I went and signed the forms and provided other documents. I was staying at current location for 6 months only. They didn't ask for any previous address.
6. Police officer told me that he will send my documents on Monday back to Commissioners office and then I need to follow up there.
7. I went to Commissioners office on Wednesday and ask them to clear my file. The guy there said he will do it next day and I need to then follow up with RPO after that.
8. On Friday my online status changed and it mentioned "Application is under review at PSK"
9. For almost a week the status didn't change. So i went to PSK to inquire. To my surprise, the PCC was cleared. In 15 mins they gave me PCC letters and stamped my passport.

PSK to Police communication is done online. So it is much faster. In case of RPO it might take more time since they physically transfer documents.

*Basically you need to follow up at every stage to get PCC if its urgent.*

One more thing even if your current address is different than the one in passport it doesn't matter.

Hope this info helps. Let me know if you have any queries.

Regards,

Mayur.


----------



## sadie_ (Sep 24, 2011)

Many Thanks to you both. Very helpful key point, Mayur. I'll keep you posted on how it goes... 

One more quick question, do they send the email saying 'you'll get a CO allocated in no more than 3 months' to everyone? If this heads up isn't sent to all, then I'd rather be proactive and apply for PCC at the earliest than be wishful and wait. What do you think?


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

sadie_ said:


> Many Thanks to you both. Very helpful key point, Mayur. I'll keep you posted on how it goes...
> 
> One more quick question, do they send the email saying 'you'll get a CO allocated in no more than 3 months' to everyone? If this heads up isn't sent to all, then I'd rather be proactive and apply for PCC at the earliest than be wishful and wait. What do you think?


Hi Sadie,

They had sent such kind of mail only once on 18th March 2011. So do not expect any such mail.

The best time to do it is by checking the excel sheet made by Voddy. Do your PCC when people who applied 4-6 weeks prior to you start getting COs. 

I am Oct 2011 but I did my PCC now since I might travel in near future and getting Police verification done once you are outside India takes a lot of time (officially its six weeks).

So I suggest wait for 2-3 months and keep checking the sheet.

Regards,

Mayur.


----------



## sadie_ (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply!



may82 said:


> The best time to do it is by checking the excel sheet made by Voddy. Do your PCC when people who applied 4-6 weeks prior to you start getting COs.


Great suggestion!

Can you please share the link to Voddy's sheet? 
Are you a 175 applicant?


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,

For all the addresses you have given when you got your passport for the first time, if you got a positive police verification done, you will face no issue for all miscellaneous services of passport office.

If not,when you go a miscellaneous service like PCC,addition of spouse name,etc. The passport is sent once again for address verification.

This is an unnecessary,painful and unique process specially available only in india.I went through this process when it was required for one of my clients i worked abroad to get their ID card.It took me one month to get the PCC.

I have a question here. If we had gone through this process once and now I am applying for PCC again, will this entire process repeat again or will I get it in three to five days as the normal process is.

Eager to hear if anyone had gone through this experience.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi shanders

if your police verification is clear than you will get the passport the same day


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi anji,

Thanks for your reply. I have applied for PCC at vfs sydney. Its now more than 5 days. There is no change in status. I am slowly getting worried and irritated if i have to go through the verification process once again.


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

sadie_ said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Sadie,

I am a 175 applicant (Oct 2011)

Here are the links

For viewing: http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet 
For adding details: http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form

Regards,

Mayur.


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

shanders said:


> Hi anji,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have applied for PCC at vfs sydney. Its now more than 5 days. There is no change in status. I am slowly getting worried and irritated if i have to go through the verification process once again.


Hi Shanders,

Do not worry. I takes one day in India. From Australia, officially it takes 1 week. 

And do not count on online status. My wife's PCC status still shows pending. She got her PCC on same day, 3 weeks back. My clearance was done but for 8 days status was under review at PSK.

Just try to follow up with Sydney office where you have applied. Your PCC might have been processed already.

Regards,

Mayur.


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

hi mayur,

thanks for your reply. it gives me some hope i get it very soon.

vfs sydney told that normal (clear police verification) cases will be back within 7 working days.

If the status does not change even after that,it means that the case is referred to passport office in india


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

may82 said:


> Hi Sadie,
> 
> Even I had got my passport in Tatkal and Police verification was not done at the time of issuing passport. I applied for PCC via PSK. They told me it might take anytime between 1 week to 2 months. I got it in 15 days finally. Here is what i did.
> 
> ...


Good detail explanation Mayur. I am a Feb 2012 applicant and planning to get started with my PCC. I am having tough time on how to proceed. Thanks a lot for the good post.:clap2:


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Expats,

I have few questions related to PCC. 

+ I have got my passport in 2006 
+ My Wife got her passport in 2006
+ We got married in 2011 so we don't our partner's name in spouse column of the passport.

Please answer my below queries.

(1) For PCC, what I could understand from the previous posts is that "we should have our spouse name filled in passport". Can any one please clarify if this is the case ?

(2) Is it enough, if I reapply passport for my wife with my name in it and provide the marriage certificate ?

(3) I am staying in Hyderabad for Employment purpose and my home town is different. Should I got for PCC in both the places or is it sufficient to get PCC from my home town. I feel getting PCC in my home town is a lot easier than HYD.

Thanks in Advance for your valuable information.

Cheers
Shan.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi expats

My case is very peculiar case. Please suggest me what do to, I want to have the PCC smoothly.

1. My Passport address is my College Address in Chennai (However PVV was done at my permanent residence in Mumbai) during my passport application in 2007, after which only I was issued passport.

2. My Permanent Address is Mumbai.

3. I live in Bangalore since last 6 months in a paying guest accomodation and have my Income Tax Order where my current address is printed.


Questions:

1. Considering above, what do you guys suggest me to do for PCC ?

2. Should I go to Chennai PSK ? I am confused if PSK will have my status as because I had Passport from Chennai RPO. If you suggest Chennai, then what should I fill in the form for my "present address", "Permanent address is same or not" and "living duration fields" ?

3. How do I take an appointment, I don't see any link for taking appointment and printout in PSK website.

Thank you.

Cheers


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Shan.


(1) For PCC, what I could understand from the previous posts is that "we should have our spouse name filled in passport". Can any one please clarify if this is the case ?


[Gaurav] That is not necessary, PCC does not require spouse's name to be endorsed on the passport.



(3) I am staying in Hyderabad for Employment purpose and my home town is different. Should I got for PCC in both the places or is it sufficient to get PCC from my home town. I feel getting PCC in my home town is a lot easier than HYD.

You have to get the PCC from the police station responsible for the address mentioned in your passport. I do not think Hyderabad folks will give you PCC when the address in your passport is not from Hyderabad - especially if you approach PSK for the PCC.
(2) Is it enough, if I reapply passport for my wife with my name in it and provide the marriage certificate ?

[Gaurav] The documents required for change in particulars are those which you have mentioned - but I guess it will help if you have her name in your passport too.


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

Could you please update me how you proceeded here? Even I fall into this category but currently residing out of India

Many thanks for your response



sadie_ said:


> Hi All, I'd appreciate your guidance in my case.
> 
> I've seen many threads with guidance to PCC where either the Passport has been issued a while ago so the police verification needs to be redone or that the address on the passport is not the same as the current one.
> 
> ...


----------



## sadie_ (Sep 24, 2011)

krantinelluri said:


> Could you please update me how you proceeded here? Even I fall into this category but currently residing out of India
> 
> Many thanks for your response


hey Krantinelluri,

Sometimes we complicate things by thinking they'd turn out to be harder than they really are in our heads. My PCC was quite straight forward - I did that from Pune Passport office, mentioned my address as my permanenet address - the one mentioned in Passport under both Permanent as well as the address for correspondence. The procedure was - 
1. show up at the Passport office - no PSK at that time in Pune, but there is one now. 
2. Fill up the PP and the PCC form, I didn't fill the onlineform, they seemed to work better with the PDF hand-filled forms at that time, so filled those two up for the husband and I. 
3. Submitted the passports and applications, paid the fees.
4. received the passports at the permanent address in less than 7 days.

There was never a PVR requested for, I didn't have to report at my local polica station. No complications, easy peesy. Basically, their thought process behind this was that, if I have a passport - that automatically means I had my Police Verification done at the time of the issue of the passport. Whether or not that was the case - who has the time to really verify  

Regards,
Sadie


----------



## sadie_ (Sep 24, 2011)

Cartisol said:


> 2. Should I go to Chennai PSK ? I am confused if PSK will have my status as because I had Passport from Chennai RPO. If you suggest Chennai, then what should I fill in the form for my "present address", "Permanent address is same or not" and "living duration fields" ?


The PCC can only be done from the Area of jurisdiction of your passport. Call the passport office up at Chennai and Mumbai to find out which one that should be - I suspect it'd have to be the one at Mumbai considering you're no longer at your address for correspondence. My advice - do not mention your Bangalore address anywhere in the application - just stick to either of the Mumabi or Chennai addresses.



Cartisol said:


> 3. How do I take an appointment, I don't see any link for taking appointment and printout in PSK website.


Thank you.
No idea, they've completely revamped the passport site. My advice - works wonders in mera bharat - show up at teh PSK with the hand-filled application form downloaded from here - Downloads
Pretty sure you can show up at PSKs after appointments only - might help to registering on the passport website - might point you to where you can take an appointment for the PCC. 

I think tha tit might be a bit stressful to get your PCC form applied from Mumbai as opposed to Chennai or even better, Bangalore, but a. its a one time time thing b. the pain is totally worth the 'Phew!!' when you get your passport back in your hands with the PCC stamped on it. Tells you that that you're that much closer to getting the VISA - its just the meds remaining (if applciable) and whalla!! 

Best of Luck.

Regards,
Sadie


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

Many thanks for such a nice elaborative prompt explanation.Initially I am worried as I received my clearance but not my spouse's, which was issued under tatkal and we never showed up to Cop as we travelled out of India as soon as we received it.

Feeling much better after seeing your response. 



sadie_ said:


> hey Krantinelluri,
> 
> Sometimes we complicate things by thinking they'd turn out to be harder than they really are in our heads. My PCC was quite straight forward - I did that from Pune Passport office, mentioned my address as my permanenet address - the one mentioned in Passport under both Permanent as well as the address for correspondence. The procedure was -
> 1. show up at the Passport office - no PSK at that time in Pune, but there is one now.
> ...


----------



## shobhit.baijal (Mar 7, 2013)

*Urgent Travel and Police Verification*

Hi All,

I have a situation where I might need to travel urgently and I have had my passport re-issued recently under Tatkal scheme.

The Police Verification which happens post issuance was done when I was out of station and the Police has sent the report as _'Not Available for Verification'_.

I went to the RPO and have requested them to re-initiate the Police Verification. However, I am not sure if that is going to happen anytime soon (importantly, before I have to travel).

I might be off topic but any suggestions are highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Shobhit


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Thanks Mayur for the info.*



may82 said:


> Hi Sadie,
> 
> Even I had got my passport in Tatkal and Police verification was not done at the time of issuing passport. I applied for PCC via PSK. They told me it might take anytime between 1 week to 2 months. I got it in 15 days finally. Here is what i did.
> 
> ...


Mr. Mayur, 
your info. has given me an unmeasurable insight into how to get a PCC cleared in our Indian system. 
I am currently in the stage of just waiting for this ONE document to complete all required documents for my Visa Application.

Initially, I thought that I just go in to the PSK and apply for the PCC and get one issued right there after a few formalities. But , towards the end, I learn that I would have to wait for a Police Verification Clearance and so I have , and it has been 2 days now.

I will follow those steps you mentioned. I was going to go talk to the local police person anyway , but now since I have seen your post, I am more confident to do what I have to do.
Thanks man. Appreciate your support.


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

Both mine and my wife's passport are not from Pune. In order to get PCC done from PSK Pune, what are the steps, documents required and timelines? Also do you know of any agent who can help in getting the PCC done and the charges for the same?


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

*PCC -Residential proof*

Please let me know if someone's address is changed more than once, what docs are required for address proof...do we need to submit for previous address proof or current address proof only.


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Friends,
I am based in Pune, India.
I have just submitted Visa application for me and my 14 year old daughter and have to apply for PCC. Have some queries...if some one can help me? 
My passport address has a typo - of an extra digit against Flat no. Eg Flat 27
My daughters passport shows correct Flat no Eg Flat 7.
will this be a problem for DIAC or PCC ? I dont want to submit my passport for error verification at this stage since this will cause re-issue of passport and new passport no.

Secondly as my daughter just had a PCC clearance last year will this be repeated? She got a new passport last year.

Appreciate your help.....


----------



## jal1571992 (Jul 19, 2015)

Cartisol said:


> Hi expats
> 
> My case is very peculiar case. Please suggest me what do to, I want to have the PCC smoothly.
> 
> ...


I am jalpan prajapati and i am selected at norway for the job. i apply for the PCC at rajkot on 10/07/2015 . rajkot PSK sent my PCC for the varification too the DSP POLICE HEADQUARTER on same days but my nearest police station paasport assistant told me that your application will be not coming here & thay also pending my pcc since 16/07/2015 & also i did not get any type of E-mail or any type of massage on my cellphone by them. So finally i contact with DSP HEADQUARTER on 16/07/2015 in evening and i get conduct my police varification manuallly next day on 17/07/2015. and my police varification will be finally done and clear but i didn't get any massages or status online . Dear sir i telling you that i have only 4 days left since 23/07/2015 for my PCC . If it willl be not done in a short time so i will getting in trouble.
Sir i asked you that how many working days will be taken By the PSK for the stamp on the paasport or getting PCC Certificate after my police varification will be done ..?? In specially that cases when i have only 4 days to left for my further proccedure??? please reply me immiditely... thankeyou


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi 
I want to know whether i should apply via my Regional passport Office( Delhi(Gurgaon)) or through Bnagalore PSK?
I got my passport more than an year back from Gurgaon PSK with verification done at that point of time. My permanent address is of Gurgaon only. But now i am working in bangalore for 10 months.

1. So from where should i apply for the PCC (from Bangalore or Gurgaon)?
2. If applying from Gurgaon should i mention or not that my present address is bangalore.
3. If i mention my present address while applying through Gurgaon psk what are complications and requirements?


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

Has anyone here applied with rent agreement (not registered agreement), with PV done, got PCC in a day ?

please help.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

asheesh said:


> Hi
> I want to know whether i should apply via my Regional passport Office( Delhi(Gurgaon)) or through Bnagalore PSK?
> I got my passport more than an year back from Gurgaon PSK with verification done at that point of time. My permanent address is of Gurgaon only. But now i am working in bangalore for 10 months.
> 
> ...


1) Its advisable to apply to the PSK where you live currently. There you'll need to provide address proof and a police verification will be carried out since the address in passport and your current residence is going to be different.

2) If you apply in Gurgaon, then you must have Gurgaon address and should be living on the address given in application.

3) Please refer to #2.


----------



## tusharmodgil (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello,

As you have mentioned in your post that "if your current address is different than the one in passport it doesn't matter." Similar is the case with me. In this case, you applied for PCC at psk located at address in passport or you went directly to psk near to your current address ?

Also, it would be very helpful for me, if you can share the list of documents submitted by you for PCC.


----------

